# New soon to be host surrogate fingers crossed



## angela1986xx (May 16, 2011)

Hi I'm new here I'm not very good at writing posts
My name is Angela and I am 25 and have 3 beautiful boys I am just starting my journey with host surrogacy I have found IP's and have started taking medication and have my first scan tomorrow, I will be going to Cyprus for insemination next month would be nice to speak to people at the same stage as me as I'm not quite sure what to expect.xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

angela wishing you lots of luck for your journey, you are doing an amazing thing. Do you mind me asking where/how you met your IP


----------

